# Mathews 2008



## gibbo21b (Jun 20, 2007)

*ld*

drenalin ld right now


----------



## aroney (Jul 10, 2007)

*Podcast Episode on Hoyt 2008*

Check out episode #23 of BowCast. It is a review of what is new with Hoyt in 2008.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

aroney said:


> Check out episode #23 of BowCast. It is a review of what is new with Hoyt in 2008.



He asked about mathews, not hoyt.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

RT1 said:


> He asked about mathews, not hoyt.


check out darton while your at it.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y165/Crackers1/General1.jpg
Hmm.


----------



## archery288 (Sep 20, 2006)

*mathews 2008*

you guys aren't really helpin much haha! I said Mathews not hoyt, bowtech, darton or anything like that! The good ol' Mathews solocam!


----------



## ufgator54 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Mathews?*

Hello,
Well Mathews is not doing anything. And for all of you doggin the Hoyt, read the competition results and yall will realize the results of the company that is the best bow. Of course it it the hoyt. It blows away the competition by at least times two every year. 88-43? Maybe? NJo question!

Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

lol why don't i add check out the diamond solo cam. same good ole quality and they shoot just as good only they are cheaper!!!lol hahaha man im evil. Back you your question no only the dren ld so far.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

archery288 said:


> Anyone have any word or information of what Mathews is doing for 2008?!


There's information on the Mathews Forums. (Just google it and you'll get there if you're not a member already.) As mentioned before, right now there's only the Drenalin LD rollout.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*???????????*

There is a thread over on the Mathews forums about a carbon riser model. Not sure how legit it is.


----------



## primal (Nov 2, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> lol why don't i add check out the diamond solo cam. same good ole quality and they shoot just as good only they are cheaper


true dat.


----------



## hunt3636223 (Mar 5, 2005)

ufgator54 said:


> Hello,
> Well Mathews is not doing anything. And for all of you doggin the Hoyt, read the competition results and yall will realize the results of the company that is the best bow. Of course it it the hoyt. It blows away the competition by at least times two every year. 88-43? Maybe? NJo question!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


WOW, it amazes me how closed minded some poeple can be.


----------



## archery288 (Sep 20, 2006)

*mathews 2008*

yeah no kidding! I sure hope now that Mathews comes out with something that blows everyone else out of the water just to shut everyone else up! :zip::wink:


----------



## archery288 (Sep 20, 2006)

*mathews 2008*

anything yet - besides the Drenalin LD??


----------



## trlucht (Jun 3, 2007)

november 15 mathews releases 2008 info.


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

ciscokid said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y165/Crackers1/General1.jpg
> Hmm.


the utmost shock free and absolute quitest bow I have ever shot.. hands down.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

archery288 said:


> yeah no kidding! I sure hope now that Mathews comes out with something that blows everyone else out of the water just to shut everyone else up! :zip::wink:


they better because they sure don't have the latest and greatest out yet. i hope they do come out with something that is worth looking at. the dren shot good but i still have found stuff that shoots better for less.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

They will not do anything much differ they have the Dren LD. so they will come out will the Dren. SS 30"A/A if they come out with more than 1 hunt bow at a time new. Pretty much samo they have not milked the Drenny thing long enough.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Drenalin xt...


----------



## OR Archer1 (Nov 8, 2007)

they have 3 more bows they will be releasing this year in addition to the Dren LD. they have been pretty tight lipped about the other 3 models as of yet.


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

ufgator54 said:


> Hello,
> Well Mathews is not doing anything. And for all of you doggin the Hoyt, read the competition results and yall will realize the results of the company that is the best bow. Of course it it the hoyt. It blows away the competition by at least times two every year. 88-43? Maybe? NJo question!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



Really, from what I can tell they just shuffled some names. Vulcan becomes Katera, Vectrix XL becomes Katera XL, Vectrix becomes Vectrix plus. They came out with a couple of superlong compounds.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ufgator54 said:


> Hello,
> Well Mathews is not doing anything. And for all of you doggin the Hoyt, read the competition results and yall will realize the results of the company that is the best bow. Of course it it the hoyt. It blows away the competition by at least times two every year. 88-43? Maybe? NJo question!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


and hoyt sponsors and pays the most shooters too. funny how the bowtechs are quieter and faster? o yeah and i shoot them better too. guess it more comes down to the shooter. put a bowtech or mathews or pse or any other bow in these guys that are winning the tournements and if they were paid to do it they still would be winning them.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*bows*

We got our drenalin ld in yesterday. The bow has some rattle when you tap the riser. and it is not as smooth as the xt or the switchack. And for the tread that states hoyt has the most paid shooters better look at the pro staffs again, because if i recall correctly pse bought most of hoyts top shoooters and mathews has the largest pro staff out there.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

jamesaf2870 said:


> We got our drenalin ld in yesterday. The bow has some rattle when you tap the riser. and it is not as smooth as the xt or the switchack. And for the tread that states hoyt has the most paid shooters better look at the pro staffs again, because if i recall correctly pse bought most of hoyts top shoooters and mathews has the largest pro staff out there.


Dren. LD stands for Long Diamondback because it has a rattle built in riser.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jamesaf2870 said:


> We got our drenalin ld in yesterday. The bow has some rattle when you tap the riser. and it is not as smooth as the xt or the switchack. And for the tread that states hoyt has the most paid shooters better look at the pro staffs again, because if i recall correctly pse bought most of hoyts top shoooters and mathews has the largest pro staff out there.


my bad. it was not the point of my post my point was that any of the good shooters can shoot any bow. it is not the bow that makes the shot it is the shooter and the bow that fits the shooter the best is the one that they will shoot the best. most of the pros will win the tournements no matter what bow they are shooting.


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

according to mathews the drenalin will only represent 10% of sales for 2008. The new hoyts are fast, but louder than last year to me. have found if you take the suppressor off it gets quieter. cant stand where they put the suppressor on the bowtech and diamonds, right in the line of sight and not much room for fletching clearance on the marquis, though I do like that bow and it shot the same speed as the ally with smooth mods.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> and hoyt sponsors and pays the most shooters too. funny how the bowtechs are quieter and faster? o yeah and i shoot them better too. guess it more comes down to the shooter. put a bowtech or mathews or pse or any other bow in these guys that are winning the tournements and if they were paid to do it they still would be winning them.


...quieter and faster? ...on average that is incorrect. IMO some sponsored shooters may be able to perform as well with other bows but why arent the so call "quieter and faster" bow manufactures sponsoring or "paying" them to change over? ...superior bow manufactures retain superior shooters. :wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> ...quieter and faster? ...on average that is incorrect. IMO some sponsored shooters may be able to perform as well with other bows but why arent the so call "quieter and faster" bow manufactures sponsoring or "paying" them to change over? ...superior bow manufactures retain superior shooters. :wink:


show me a mathews or hoyt that is quieter than a guardian or general and show me one of your mathews that is faster than the allegiance or the airbornes. no offense but do you know what your talking about?


----------



## Carlos (Jan 19, 2005)

Quote by sneak "show me a mathews or hoyt that is quieter than a guardian or general and show me one of your mathews that is faster than the allegiance or the airbornes. no offense but do you know what your talking about?"

Sir you will need a crane to get your foot out of you mouth.


----------



## EldredArcher (Jan 21, 2007)

*how fast were the black maxs'?*

didnt mathews have an awful speedy but hard to shoot low let off series of bows named black max.......Just wondering from a hoyt shooters point of interest whom prefers axle to axle,brace height,accuracy and a riser that dosent flex like a wet noodle in a hurricane.......still waiting for mathews to unveil an apex with a mini max option for gods sake....still keepin my fingers crossed with the rest of the anxious spot shooters


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Carlos said:


> Quote by sneak "show me a mathews or hoyt that is quieter than a guardian or general and show me one of your mathews that is faster than the allegiance or the airbornes. no offense but do you know what your talking about?"
> 
> Sir you will need a crane to get your foot out of you mouth.


please bring me a hoyt/mathews that shoots over 330 with a 7" bh or one that is quieter than the general. i have shot all the hoyts and mathews out so far except for the dren ld and i have not heard one. that being said i sold my gaurdian and i don't plan on getting a general but they are extremely quiet. please pm or let me know of this bow that i have not found yet for i really would like to shoot one.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

The new bow is called DXT found out yesterday from mathews, the new demo will be in the shops this week.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

On Nov.9 in the same thread I said if they come out with another bow it would be a Dren. SS well a DXT is the same thing and probably samo/ samo speed /samo cam/samo Mathews but 2 differ. hunt. bows one short A/A and one long A/A and 07 carryed over in the middle in one yr. improvement. For Mathews solo slow a step up.Catch us if you can. Hurry up boys


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> please bring me a hoyt/mathews that shoots over 330 with a 7" bh or one that is quieter than the general. i have shot all the hoyts and mathews out so far except for the dren ld and i have not heard one. that being said i sold my gaurdian and i don't plan on getting a general but they are extremely quiet. please pm or let me know of this bow that i have not found yet for i really would like to shoot one.


Crackers posted a Katera he worked on that shot 332fps with peep, dloop, string weights, and string leeches at 29", 70lbs, 350grn arrow. That bow is shooting 2 fps faster than it's IBO rating, 1" draw under 30", with a fully dressed string. No doubt a KatXL 30"/70lbs/350grn will be able to hit 330fps with a fully dressed string no less. 

There's also been numerous posts of Drenalins all throughout the 07 year that easily met it's 320fps IBO rating with a fully dressed string. 

So we have bows from both Hoyt and Mathews that not only meet their top end IBO rated speed with fully dressed strings, but Hoyts that far exceeds its IBO rating. I'd rather have a bow that is advertised at a certain speed and be assured it will meet and exceed it's rated speed than buy a different bow rated 10-15fps faster but only be able to achieve that speed *occassionally* and only with bare strings.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Crackers posted a Katera he worked on that shot 332fps with peep, dloop, string weights, and string leeches at 29", 70lbs, 350grn arrow. That bow is shooting 2 fps faster than it's IBO rating, 1" draw under 30", with a fully dressed string. No doubt a KatXL 30"/70lbs/350grn will be able to hit 330fps with a fully dressed string no less.
> 
> There's also been numerous posts of Drenalins all throughout the 07 year that easily met it's 320fps IBO rating with a fully dressed string.
> 
> So we have bows from both Hoyt and Mathews that not only meet their top end IBO rated speed with fully dressed strings, but Hoyts that far exceeds its IBO rating. I'd rather have a bow that is advertised at a certain speed and be assured it will meet and exceed it's rated speed than buy a different bow rated 10-15fps faster but only be able to achieve that speed *occassionally* and only with bare strings.


I would not go posting these numbers on this one Hoyt bow Crackers fine tunned because he is a Bowbech dealer I believe I am sure there are a lot of Bowtechs that could be shown with just as good of numbers on there IBOs also.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

When you have the best Crackers tunning the bows you will get the best out of that bow not the average from factory or another dealer not saying there are not good dealers that know what they are doing.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Crackers posted a Katera he worked on that shot 332fps with peep, dloop, string weights, and string leeches at 29", 70lbs, 350grn arrow. That bow is shooting 2 fps faster than it's IBO rating, 1" draw under 30", with a fully dressed string. No doubt a KatXL 30"/70lbs/350grn will be able to hit 330fps with a fully dressed string no less.
> 
> There's also been numerous posts of Drenalins all throughout the 07 year that easily met it's 320fps IBO rating with a fully dressed string.
> 
> So we have bows from both Hoyt and Mathews that not only meet their top end IBO rated speed with fully dressed strings, but Hoyts that far exceeds its IBO rating. I'd rather have a bow that is advertised at a certain speed and be assured it will meet and exceed it's rated speed than buy a different bow rated 10-15fps faster but only be able to achieve that speed *occassionally* and only with bare strings.


that katera is pushin the speeds with a 6" brace height that the allegiance will do with a 7" bh. the mathews is still 15 fps behind.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

uphunter said:


> The new bow is called DXT found out yesterday from mathews, the new demo will be in the shops this week.


where are the specs?


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> that katera is pushin the speeds with a 6" brace height that the allegiance will do with a 7" bh. the mathews is still 15 fps behind.


Wrong.

However, your statement would be correct if you said the Katera was pushing speeds at 6" BH and 29" with a fully dressed string that the allegiance will do at 7" BH and 30" draw with a bare string.

At 30" draw, the Katera would smoke the Allegiances top end IBO rating with a fully dressed string no less and with a lower manufacturers IBO speed rating.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

badbow148 said:


> When you have the best Crackers tunning the bows you will get the best out of that bow not the average from factory or another dealer not saying there are not good dealers that know what they are doing.


I've gotten higher speeds than IBO out of every Hoyt I've ever worked on. 

My VXL shoots a 292grn arrow, 26", 57lbs, 284fps. That's with a heavy superball peep, dloop, string weights, 2 UltraJaxIIs on the string. VXL IBO is 316. Some quick math will tell you I'm shooting well above IBO rating.

In fact, this is a general trend with Hoyt owners. Check the Hoyt 2008 manufacturers thread. In the last 2 pages alone you'll find a handful of other Hoyt owners reports speeds exceeding the bows IBO rating. 

Cracker is a great bow technician but he isn't a magician. What he can do, anyone else can provided the person understands what he or she is doing. 

In fact, if you find Cracker's Katera thread, you'll see that he was only getting 328fps out of the bow until I posted mentioning a trick to pick up more speed. He didn't believe me at first but after he tried it, he got the bow shooting 332fps. Crackers is awesome, but he's also a man like you and I. It comes down to *proper tuning* and knowing what you're doing at the bench, plain and simple.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

we will have the new bow on thurs. DXT


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> and hoyt sponsors and pays the most shooters too. funny how the bowtechs are quieter and faster? o yeah and i shoot them better too. guess it more comes down to the shooter. put a bowtech or mathews or pse or any other bow in these guys that are winning the tournements and if they were paid to do it they still would be winning them.


You need to give it a BREAK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

EldredArcher said:


> didnt mathews have an awful speedy but hard to shoot low let off series of bows named black max.......Just wondering from a hoyt shooters point of interest whom prefers axle to axle,brace height,accuracy and a riser that dosent flex like a wet noodle in a hurricane.......still waiting for mathews to unveil an apex with a mini max option for gods sake....still keepin my fingers crossed with the rest of the anxious spot shooters


The Apex bows use specific 'Apex' named cams. The Conquest 4(2007) however is available with a Mini-Max.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> show me a mathews or hoyt that is quieter than a guardian or general and show me one of your mathews that is faster than the allegiance or the airbornes. no offense but do you know what your talking about?


"...no offense..." ...it is apparent you are being defensive not offensive. Shall I ask if you an engineer? Do you know engineering? Can you do modal or dynamics design or analysis? How about doing static linear and non-linear structural design and analysis, or machine design, acoustic analysis or possibly understand isotropic or anisotropic materials? ...no offense but one having an understanding of engineering methods may understand what I am indirectly saying. Next time I will be more descriptive. :bored:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> "...no offense..." ...it is apparent you are being defensive not offensive. Shall I ask if you an engineer? Do you know engineering? Can you do modal or dynamics design or analysis? How about doing static linear and non-linear structural design and analysis, or machine design, acoustic analysis or possibly understand isotropic or anisotropic materials? ...no offense but one having an understanding of engineering methods may understand what I am indirectly saying. Next time I will be more descriptive. :bored:


actually i am studying to be an engineer. unfortunetaly i am taking my electives and getting them out of the way. i plan to have a test design out in a few years of a new cam system that i have in my mind. either way what dows this have to do with how quiet the bows are. the general is still the quietest bow i have ever heard or shot.


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

uphunter said:


> The new bow is called DXT found out yesterday from mathews, the new demo will be in the shops this week.


hence Drenalin XT.. bye bye mathews. youre done. the rest have blown by you now. I wont even bother going to look at it a tall. I am sick of waiting for them to do somethign revolutionary like they say every year.


----------



## RICHFORESTCo (May 25, 2005)

*mathews*



plowman said:


> hence Drenalin XT.. bye bye mathews. youre done. the rest have blown by you now. I wont even bother going to look at it a tall. I am sick of waiting for them to do somethign revolutionary like they say every year.



Lets see. The bow that you have (bowtech General) has many copied mathews innovations on it like a roller guard, parallel limb design, and lets not forget that mathews was the first bow with string supressors all the way back in 2002. They dont need sales gimmicks like funky looking risors to sell bows. Plus you cant beat the fit and finish of a mathews. I hardly believe that the other bow companies have blown past them just because their bows migh have a higher ibo speed rating.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

> "...no offense..." ...it is apparent you are being defensive not offensive. Shall I ask if you an engineer? Do you know engineering? Can you do modal or dynamics design or analysis? How about doing static linear and non-linear structural design and analysis, or machine design, acoustic analysis or possibly understand isotropic or anisotropic materials? ...no offense but one having an understanding of engineering methods may understand what I am indirectly saying. Next time I will be more descriptive.



Whoa !!! That's enough of that jibberish


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

RICHFORESTCo said:


> Lets see. The bow that you have (bowtech General) has many copied mathews innovations on it like a roller guard, parallel limb design, and lets not forget that mathews was the first bow with string supressors all the way back in 2002. They dont need sales gimmicks like funky looking risors to sell bows. Plus you cant beat the fit and finish of a mathews. I hardly believe that the other bow companies have blown past them just because their bows migh have a higher ibo speed rating.





Now, now Rich..... you know that when you have a tiny punis speed means everything.


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

plowman said:


> hence Drenalin XT.. bye bye mathews. youre done. the rest have blown by you now. I wont even bother going to look at it a tall. I am sick of waiting for them to do somethign revolutionary like they say every year.



Says the man that shoots a bow that just this year has incorporated a roller guard and supression system (one that looks like a drunk high school kid put it on to boot) like Mathews has been doing for 5 years now. Lets not forget that revolutionary new Bowtech riser that some company in 1978 first used either. Oh, and I definitely can't leave out the Binary Cam that Bowtech bought off of Darton.


Definitely a whole lot of revolutionary innovation going on in the Bowtech plant. I can't wait until 2009 when they change the name of the Guardian again from the General to Major


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

RICHFORESTCo said:


> Lets see. The bow that you have (bowtech General) has many copied mathews innovations on it like a roller guard, parallel limb design, and lets not forget that mathews was the first bow with string supressors all the way back in 2002. They dont need sales gimmicks like funky looking risors to sell bows. Plus you cant beat the fit and finish of a mathews. I hardly believe that the other bow companies have blown past them just because their bows migh have a higher ibo speed rating.


Actually the string suppressor was around long before mathews was ever a thought. mathews can't claim that. the rollergaurd is a good idea from an engineering standpoint but i personally don't like them. bowtech makes a great bow so does mathews but there are many new archery designs out but mathews is still bring the same rubberfilled deflexed riser single cam bow that they have been bring out for how many years now. this is one of the most technologically advanced times in history and the archery industry is booming. the fit and finish is great on mathews but ross, bowtech, hoyt and many others are right there with mathews. i personally think ross has the best with mathews right next to them and hoyt and bowtech not far behind them. they are all great bows and it keeps everybody in R&D on their toes to make a better bow. each year mathews makes their bows a little lighter and adds another vibration dampner somewhere. where is their new techonology? they make great bows but they have just been developing on what they have had in the past, which was a great bow, but i feel it is time for them to step up the game and get back up on top once again. Kodiak has a bow that shoots as nice as the new mathews bows and if they are up on top why is a bow that very few people have even heard of shoot just as nice. all the top end bows are very comparable now a days and to be set out on top these companies have to bring out something new and improved to be set apart from the standard bow that has been around for years.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

PABowhunt4life said:


> Says the man that shoots a bow that just this year has incorporated a roller guard and supression system (one that looks like a drunk high school kid put it on to boot) like Mathews has been doing for 5 years now. Lets not forget that revolutionary new Bowtech riser that some company in 1978 first used either. Oh, and I definitely can't leave out the Binary Cam that Bowtech bought off of Darton.
> 
> 
> Definitely a whole lot of revolutionary innovation going on in the Bowtech plant. I can't wait until 2009 when they change the name of the Guardian again from the General to Major


mathews wasn't the first company with a single cam either whats your point? they made it famous and every other company has in your words "copied" mathews with the single cam which is also not true. mathews just pounded into everybodies head that the single came is the best cam system on the market.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> Actually the string suppressor was around long before mathews was ever a thought. mathews can't claim that. the rollergaurd is a good idea from an engineering standpoint but i personally don't like them. bowtech makes a great bow so does mathews but there are many new archery designs out but mathews is still bring the same rubberfilled deflexed riser single cam bow that they have been bring out for how many years now. this is one of the most technologically advanced times in history and the archery industry is booming. the fit and finish is great on mathews but ross, bowtech, hoyt and many others are right there with mathews. i personally think ross has the best with mathews right next to them and hoyt and bowtech not far behind them. they are all great bows and it keeps everybody in R&D on their toes to make a better bow. each year mathews makes their bows a little lighter and adds another vibration dampner somewhere. where is their new techonology? they make great bows but they have just been developing on what they have had in the past, which was a great bow, but i feel it is time for them to step up the game and get back up on top once again. Kodiak has a bow that shoots as nice as the new mathews bows and if they are up on top why is a bow that very few people have even heard of shoot just as nice. all the top end bows are very comparable now a days and to be set out on top these companies have to bring out something new and improved to be set apart from the standard bow that has been around for years.


besides the conquest apex show me a "deflex riser" mathews....do you not know as much as you think or did you just get confused??? once again from other posts in here your "my bow company is better than yours" attitude is spilling over....GIVE IT A BREAK....PLEASE.....

PS-the rollerguard is a High country design....


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

I see the Hoyt 2008 thread has over 70,000 views Wonder why Mathews isn't generating more interest ???


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Dartonman said:


> I see the Hoyt 2008 thread has over 70,000 views Wonder why Mathews isn't generating more interest ???


Probably because there isn't anything to be interested in until tomorrow.... :wink:

Whereas Hoyt has already released their line and everyone is forming an opinion based on product or at least pictures of product...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> besides the conquest apex show me a "deflex riser" mathews....do you not know as much as you think or did you just get confused??? once again from other posts in here your "my bow company is better than yours" attitude is spilling over....GIVE IT A BREAK....PLEASE.....
> 
> PS-the rollerguard is a High country design....


i meant to say reflexed riser.that is a typo on my part. i try to shoot evey companies bow and have shot most companies on the market especially the mathews hoyt bowtech diamond ross bear pse parker browning and kodiak. i probably forgot a couple. i shoot what shoots best and keep my mindset open. i think mathews makes a great bow but they really haven't changed much of their design until the drenalin with the slim limbs, new limbpocket and lighter riser, which i felt wasn't a nice of a shooting bow as the xt. again this is my opinion. they at least did something slightly different last year i am just hoping that they will do something totally different this year. i like binary style cams and i am not just keeping it to bowtech.i just got an elite in today and plan on shooting that and my new nitrous and comparing and try to see which one i like better. that will become my main hunting bow for this fall and spring. i am looking at the new martins and bears closely for what i have seen come out so far this year. sorry if i offended you by saying i wish mathews would come up with something outside the box even though what they have now shoots good.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> mathews wasn't the first company with a single cam either whats your point? they made it famous and every other company has in your words "copied" mathews with the single cam which is also not true. mathews just pounded into everybodies head that the single came is the best cam system on the market.


LOL

...hey PABowhunt4life, it is best to ignore this fella. He is very argumentative much like in another thread that I unsubscribed to due to the nature of the conversations. Someone should start a seperate thread such as "Thread for Bow-smack'ers" and maybe he can focus on replying in that thread. Now :focus:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> i meant to say reflexed riser.that is a typo on my part. i try to shoot evey companies bow and have shot most companies on the market especially the mathews hoyt bowtech diamond ross bear pse parker browning and kodiak. i probably forgot a couple. i shoot what shoots best and keep my mindset open. i think mathews makes a great bow but they really haven't changed much of their design until the drenalin with the slim limbs, new limbpocket and lighter riser, which i felt wasn't a nice of a shooting bow as the xt. again this is my opinion. they at least did something slightly different last year i am just hoping that they will do something totally different this year. i like binary style cams and i am not just keeping it to bowtech.i just got an elite in today and plan on shooting that and my new nitrous and comparing and try to see which one i like better. that will become my main hunting bow for this fall and spring. i am looking at the new martins and bears closely for what i have seen come out so far this year. sorry if i offended you by saying i wish mathews would come up with something outside the box even though what they have now shoots good.


you didn't offend me with that, i don't shoot a mathews and don't like singles....it was just that some of the ealier comments came across as very "blowie" like......i wish mathews luck and continued success along with other companies including bowtech....i just wish some of the people on here would stop with the chest beating....


----------



## pray4butter (Oct 17, 2006)

Dartonman said:


> I see the Hoyt 2008 thread has over 70,000 views Wonder why Mathews isn't generating more interest ???



Hoyt has done just about NOTHING with their 2008 katera and vectrix plus. They've kept everything the same pretty much and decided to call the vulcan a katera. The vectrix plus is really no plus at all either. Many people who came into the archery shop this year said they wouldn't upgrade to a vectrix, because they didn't feel it was much better than their trykon. They said they would wait to see if anything better comes out for 2008....nope. Hoyt really hasn't done anything since the trykon, except make a new cam each year. The stealth shot string supressor is something someone could have just bought seperately, so that's really no big deal either. I've honestly tried to like hoyt, because that is all we sell. They are nice, but they just don't compare to any mathews out there. No where near as smooth or quiet.


----------



## pray4butter (Oct 17, 2006)

plus i had 7 different friends of mine shoot my outback next to the vectrix. Both set at the same poundage and draw length with almost identical accessories on each. Not one of them said they liked the vectrix better. In fact not one of them even said it was close or hard to say. It was no question for all of them that the mathews had less recoil after the shot and was in fact quieter.


----------



## brettr1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Man this site is about as fun to visit as tickling a crocodile's ******* in phone booth. Who gives a flying flip about how your bow "supposedly" performs, you bought and I would hope it performs well for you. When you come on here and try to degrade another companies product it kind of makes it look like you regret your decision. Just shoot what you shoot and let other people shot what they shoot, but quit trying to justify your purchase to the world. You aren't going to change anyone's mind and all you do is end up looking like a dumb ass. And on a lighter note, your iq must run around that of your shoe size if you bought a hoyt because they made leaps and bounds this year and left everyone else in the dust. You may be right about leaving everyone else in the dust now that I think about it. Only problem is that everyone else was busy moving forward and hoyt turned around and ran the other way. Cheers :darkbeer:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

pray4butter said:


> Hoyt has done just about NOTHING with their 2008 katera and vectrix plus. They've kept everything the same pretty much and decided to call the vulcan a katera. The vectrix plus is really no plus at all either. Many people who came into the archery shop this year said they wouldn't upgrade to a vectrix, because they didn't feel it was much better than their trykon. They said they would wait to see if anything better comes out for 2008....nope. Hoyt really hasn't done anything since the trykon, except make a new cam each year. The stealth shot string supressor is something someone could have just bought seperately, so that's really no big deal either. I've honestly tried to like hoyt, because that is all we sell. They are nice, but they just don't compare to any mathews out there. No where near as smooth or quiet.


I noticed that you didn't say anything about speed and as far as smooth and quite that is why my cousin sold his Switchback and bought a Ross Cardiac and now is wanting to buy the Katera. If you believe what you have been writing then you must be brainwashed and have no business working for a Hoyt dealer.


----------



## Lov2shoot (Mar 17, 2006)

*Funny*

I find this whole thing funny. There is a reason that there is more than one bow company and more than one bow on the market, it's ok to like one or the other, despite popular belief it is possible for more than one company to produce a quality product. It's sad some of the stuff that gets posed on here. I visit this sight to get info and tips not to take part in a pissing match. All you bashers out there are just waiting the time of others. If you like Hoyt, Mathews or some other brand good for you, when you start paying for my archery equipment I'll start shooting what you want me to. In the mean time, give it a rest!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> LOL
> 
> ...hey PABowhunt4life, it is best to ignore this fella. * He is very argumentative much like in another thread that I unsubscribed to due to the nature of the conversations. * Someone should start a seperate thread such as "Thread for Bow-smack'ers" and maybe he can focus on replying in that thread. Now :focus:


are you talking about the one that you came in and made some very unnecesary comments that had nothing to do with the thread and then came back to try to put down someone that told you to post nice things and stay out of threads that you have nothing to say. btw the thread that i believe he is talking about is one i started called 2008 bows that is asking everyone that has shot any of the 08 models to say what you thought of them and pick the one that you have liked the best so far. it had nothing to do with any bow company in particular and he made some unneccesary comments that nobody really appreciated. tecumseh when you decide to start being unbiased and have some nice things to say about every bow company then please start making these statements. until then please stop trying to put others down that are being fair to the industry and having as much of an unopinionated outlook on the archery industry that one can.


----------



## pray4butter (Oct 17, 2006)

djmaxwe said:


> I noticed that you didn't say anything about speed and as far as smooth and quite that is why my cousin sold his Switchback and bought a Ross Cardiac and now is wanting to buy the Katera. If you believe what you have been writing then you must be brainwashed and have no business working for a Hoyt dealer.


I'm finding more and more that when speed only comes down to 10-15 fps. difference it really doesn't make a difference. That is why I didn't say anything about speed. I haven't shot the Ross cardiac, but i would love to. I've also heard that the elite envy is nice. I would also like to give that a shot. But I hear a lot of ranting and raving about hoyt, and i'm yet to find someone that prefers hoyt in a side to side comparison with mathews. I'm not just stating my opinion, i'm stating the opinions of hundreds of customers who have come in and shot both bows side by side. Anyway, go ahead and shoot a PSE deer hunter or recurve or whatever makes you happy. We all have our opinions and we all expect everyone to think just like we do.


----------



## EldredArcher (Jan 21, 2007)

*check out the countdown*

mathews website now has a five hour fifteen minute countdown......anyone staying up late?


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

EldredArcher said:


> mathews website now has a five hour fifteen minute countdown......anyone staying up late?


I can't say I'm staying up late because I don't ever go to sleep till after 12. But yeah I'm waiting for 12:00!

You guys who are bickering with each other need to realize theres no "top bow" out there! There's no way to prove it. "Oh well my bow shoots 320 fps." Yeah like that is gonna kill a deer any more than 280 fps will! I shoot a Mathews. why? Because theres no Hoyt or Bowtec or any other dealer around here. The clostest shop is Mathews. I shot the Drenalin this summer, it felt good I bought it. Doesn't mean Mathews is better than the others! Lets keep AT a helpful place!


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

I agree with bowhunter 07. I work at a shop that sells hoyt, mathews bowtech and pse, and i am a hoyt staff shooter. and i do not care what bow someone else likes or wants. I will sell them what they want not what i think they shoud buy. if your dealer only sells one brand of bow thats the one you think is best no matter what you read or someone tells you.I only posted my feeling on the new drenalin ld that i got in stock andmost people on this tread went off bashing whoever and whatever they dont like for some reason or other which has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Lov2shoot (Mar 17, 2006)

*Quote*

Ok the new bows are out there. What are your thoughts? Anyone else a bit diapointed??? I was really hoping mathews would come out with somthing a bit faster to compete with the other speedsters out there. I'm sure the new DXT and S2 are quality shooting bows but I was hopeing for a bit more. That being said the local shop has two new ones due in today and I'm excitd about taking them for a test run.


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

Lov2shoot said:


> Ok the new bows are out there. What are your thoughts? Anyone else a bit diapointed??? I was really hoping mathews would come out with somthing a bit faster to compete with the other speedsters out there. I'm sure the new DXT and S2 are quality shooting bows but I was hopeing for a bit more. That being said the local shop has two new ones due in today and I'm excitd about taking them for a test run.


a BIT disappointed.. all i am going to say here is this::thumbs_do


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dartonman 
I see the Hoyt 2008 thread has over 70,000 views Wonder why Mathews isn't generating more interest ??? 



> Probably because there isn't anything to be interested in until tomorrow....
> 
> Whereas Hoyt has already released their line and everyone is forming an opinion based on product or at least pictures of product...



Wow, if this crew thought Hoyt wasn't innovative enough for 08I'm guessing the views on this thread won't hit 1/10th of the Hoyt thread:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Dartonman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dartonman
> I see the Hoyt 2008 thread has over 70,000 views Wonder why Mathews isn't generating more interest ???
> 
> ...


I get as excited about a bow as I do a 3/8” box end wrench... they're both tools and I buy what suits me and the task at hand...


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

:d:d


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

What the ???


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I can solve this whole debate! whatever you shoot , shoot it and have fun and enjoy your fellow archers, the sport of archery! and get a kid, your wife or anyone else into it! don't turn them off from the sport because your fighting about what bow is the best!


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

I have the DXT in my hand right now, Awsome camo, more brown

$859.00 List

Im off to shoot it now will report in a few mins.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Pretty much samo bow as SB/XT lighter 7fps faster and everyone thought they where coming out with this speed bow. Just what I predicted they would do on the other thread. All the magazine add pages they can put in at those prices.


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

RICHFORESTCo said:


> you cant beat the fit and finish of a mathews


fit and finish on a mathews is one of the worst I have ever seen right down with a pse nova (i know they arent even in the same class) 

as far as speed.. who cares. I think this whole speed thing has gone to peoples head. to me it is nothing more than fun to be shooting 350+fps. to be honest with you, I havent the fogiest idea what speed i am getting out of MY general. I dont even plan to chrono my airbornes either. i know this much.. its fast enough. and thats all i really need to know.

i dont like mathews. i hate them. thats my opinion, and I am sticking to it. some love them, and they should be sticking to them also. i have my preference, and i am not trying to bash anything.

*DISCLAIMER* the above is in no way intended to "bash" or "bring down" any given copyrighted name in the archery business.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Mathews*

:laugh:I sure am glad that everyone can count on Mathews to lead the way with their inovation. I just love what they have done this year, they put a lot of thought behind their ideas this year. Those who could not have predicted this just can't remember the past 4 years: Switchback 05, Switchback XT and LD 06, Drenalin 07, DXT and DLD 08 and just because the Drenalin didn"t sell that well they bring back the S2 (Switchback 05), Inovative my foot and still no new cam to speak of still around 318-320fps, ya right more like 300-305fps and that is on a good day. Mathews who have you not been passed by?????:darkbeer::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lov2shoot (Mar 17, 2006)

djmaxwe said:


> :laugh:I sure am glad that everyone can count on Mathews to lead the way with their inovation. I just love what they have done this year, they put a lot of thought behind their ideas this year. Those who could not have predicted this just can't remember the past 4 years: Switchback 05, Switchback XT and LD 06, Drenalin 07, DXT and DLD 08 and just because the Drenalin didn"t sell that well they bring back the S2 (Switchback 05), Inovative my foot and still no new cam to speak of still around 318-320fps, ya right more like 300-305fps and that is on a good day. Mathews who have you not been passed by?????:darkbeer::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Normaly I stay out of stuff like this but given all the crap slung lately I can't resist, First off if you hate mathews so much why bother checking and posting on a mathews titled thread??? Second, just what did Hoyt do this year?? Rename the bows from last year?? Thats sure taking a step forward. Third, the next time you have a thought, don't. Just save your self the time and trouble and embarsement of looking like a jerk. Again other than for the purpose of stiring up crap why bother with posts like this? Stuff like this takes away from AT and what it's truly meant for. Do us all a favor and keep the bashing to your self.


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Innovation*

For everyone out there that is complaining that the bow companies are not being innovative why don't you all pull your money together and start a new Archery company and spend millions of dollars to do research and development and come out with a new Innovative bow so everyone else can complain about your bow. Every new bow made today can shoot better that the person behind it shooting so why can't people just find a bow that they like and leave it at that. JMO.


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

My thoughts also "LOV2SHOOT"


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I 100% agree with the 3 posts above this one!


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike05 said:


> Every new bow made today can shoot better than the person behind it shooting it. so, why can't people just find a bow that they like and leave it at that. JMO.


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!

That is one of the most profound statements I've ever read on AT.


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

What I find kind of funny is that for the past month people have been bashing a bow company for not releaseing there 08 line up and there is another bow company out there that still has not released theres and you hear nothing about it. I guess some people just like to mix the pot for no real reason at all.


----------



## Skeetsbo (Nov 2, 2005)

Even though I'm not a Mathews shooter i think they did a good job. They listened to their customers and their market research in implementing new products. Fact is not 1 single bow companys success rests solely on the sales of their speed bows because it's definately not where they butter their bread. They know those that seek the holy grail of speed bows are a fickle bunch and can't stake their companies futures on just that segment. Yes those sales are important big in the big picture, but they are outsold by slower bows many times over every single day by all the major companies. So while you may be disappointed this year they know at some point in the future they'll get another crack at you. The marketing hype intoxicates you and then you'll open your wallet to have another fix and so begins the cycle again.:wink:


----------



## mallardoak (Feb 26, 2003)

i agree with luv2shoot, i dont get into the bashing game, if u drive a ford, then drive a ford, i drive a gmc, i like the gmc, there both good trucks, but dont bash the threads, i shoot the switchback, and it looks like ill still be shooting the switchback, but for all the basher, what has hoyt and bowtech done, hoyt just renamed the trycon, and bowtech just renamed the guardian in a shorter version, so who cares , if u want the lastest and greatest , then go and by yourself a new bow, and enjoy it and just put your old bow in the classifieds where somebody can buy it and enjoy it , as you do with your latest and greatest:wink: but dont bash one or the other because in the past 5 yrs, no company has come out with the lastest or greatest bow ever made!


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm glad I dont sale my SBXT. it's the same bow since SWITCHBACK is in the market 1 or 2 years ago, with only very minor changing. So, i'll keep SBXT for next 3 or 4 years because i'm sure mathews will come out with the same design again within that period :wink:


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike05 said:


> What I find kind of funny is that for the past month people have been bashing a bow company for not releaseing there 08 line up


If that applies to me, I apologize..


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Mathews 08*

Just talking in general, not directed at any one individual.


----------



## bloodhound51 (Dec 23, 2002)

*love2shoot*

been awhile since i have been on this site, but i have not stopped shooting. nothing has changed but age, experience, more shooting. the last time i was on here i had a little mountaineer wheelie bow loved it, shot it, still have it. i used to sit and think how i could shoot if i had a mathews, hoyt, or pse nova.
like i said nothing has changed i shoot just as bad with my new drenalin as i did with that mountaineer hahahaha. from 2003 to 2007 has come along way in bow technology and i enjoy every step of the way.


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

new to the site. Wondering if all these guys talking smack on here ever heard the saying "engage your BRAIN before your MOUTH":zip::zip:


----------



## Lov2shoot (Mar 17, 2006)

ndxt said:


> new to the site. Wondering if all these guys talking smack on here ever heard the saying "engage your BRAIN before your MOUTH":zip::zip:


That's the problem, most don't and or are uncapable of reason. Some people just like to bash.


----------

